# 2014 OMBTT (website 95% Updated)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We have most everything up and running for 2014. The Ohio River Open is still pending on approval from DNR for the permit.

www.ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2014 OPENS SCHEDULE:
OMBTT MEMBERSHIP IS NOT REQUIRED TO FISH OUR OPENS



FAITH'S WISH LIST - CHARITY OPEN
BUCKEYE LAKE - LIEB'S ISLAND RAMP $80.00 Sunday 06-08-2014 http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/FaithWishLst14.html



WRIGHT'S RIVERSIDE MARINE $100.00 Sunday 5-25-2014 (pending http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/OROPN.html 
& KNOX MARINE'S OHIO RIVER OPEN


INDIAN LAKE "FATHER'S DAY OPEN" $80.00 Sunday 06-15-2014 http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/FathersDay14.html
INDIAN LAKE - MOUNDWOOD RAMPS 


INDIAN LAKE "POT-a-GOLD" OPEN $220.00 Saturday & Sunday http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/IndianPOG14.html
06-21 thru 06-22-2014
MOUNDWOOD RAMPS 


MOSQUITO LAKE "POT-a-GOLD" OPEN $285.00 Saturday & Sunday http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/Mosquit2014.html
05-31 thru 06-01-2014
MAIN MARINA RAMP 


ANNUAL LAKE ERIE ~ LARGEMOUTH ONLY OPEN $100.00 09/28/2014 http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/lakeerieopn14.html


----------

